# Ano de 2013 nos 10 mais quentes (IPMA)



## rbsmr (6 Fev 2014 às 18:32)

Afinal o site francês que apontava 2013 como o ano «sem Verão» 

«Segundo a OMM o ano de 2013 está entre os 10 mais quentes desde 1850, início do período instrumental.

2013 é o sexto ano mais quente, a par de 2007, com temperatura global média de 0.50 °C acima da média de 1961-1990 e praticamente igual à média da década de 2001 – 2010.

Treze dos catorze anos mais quentes ocorreram no século XXI. Os anos mais quentes foram 2010 e 2005, com temperatura global média cerca de 0.55 °C acima da média, seguidos de 1998, ano com um excepcional episódio de El Niño.

Segundo o Secretário-Geral da OMM, Michel Jarraud, “a temperatura global média para o ano de 2013 é consistente com a tendência de aquecimento de longo prazo. A taxa de aquecimento não é uniforme, mas a tendência é inequivoca. Dadas as concentrações de gases de efeito estufa na atmosfera, as temperaturas globais continuarão a subir."

Nota da OMM em:  http://www.wmo.int/pages/mediacentre/press_releases/pr_983_en.html

Em Portugal continental, a temperatura média do ar no ano 2013 foi cerca de 0.14 °C superior ao valor médio de 1971-2000. Valores superiores aos registados este ano ocorreram em cerca de 30% dos anos.


1997 continua a ser o ano mais quente desde 1931; 7 dos 10 anos mais quentes (período 1931-2013) ocorreram desde 1990.»


----------

